# Cycle Power Increase



## cyclecycle (Dec 15, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a little guidance from you experience users on increasing my cycling power output with as few sides as possible

A little background on me.

Around 10 years ago when I was 19/20 I was dead set on taking AAS for bulking as it's fair to say I had a short guy complex, haha. I did absolutely tons of research as it absolutely fascinated me. Following the advice of BB forums, I was (rightly) told not to be an idiot and join the dark side before I'd finished growing.

10 years on and my interests have now changed quite a lot and am now a keen amateur cyclist and so my previous knowledge verges on useless and so I'm hitting the internet and forums again.

My Aims

So I'm now looking to increase my power output in the off-season and am very open to the idea of AAS to give me the kick forward I'm looking for. I'm, obviously, also looking for strength gains without the extra weight, where possible. I'm also looking for minimal sides as I'm suseptable to MPB and desperately don't want a drop in libido (or worse). If what I'm hoping for simply doesn't, feel free to tell me to stop being an idiot.

So far...

My research has led me to me to want to try an Anavar only cycle due to the 'milder' sides. I realise however that this WILL shut me down and cause a loss in libido etc and that Test is the best way to counter this. I also plan the run full PCT

Any recommendations would be greatly received

Cheers guys


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Never tried anavar but people have reported pumps from it, which would be counter productive for cycling as your legs will be pumped like crazy,

Isn't low test(not BB doses, 250mg?) and something like EPO perfect for cyclists power? That's what lance Armstrong got caught with lmao


----------



## cyclecycle (Dec 15, 2015)

Well from what I understand, EPO would up red blood cell production (which Lance's boys eventually replaced with the infamous blood bags, due to new EPO tests), thus increasing endurance rather the threshold power, not to mention cause my heart to explode in my sleep haha

Would something like 250mg Test retain water and therefore increase my weight?

How often would this need to be pinned?

Since posting my original question, I've been looking into Epi, if anyone has thoughts on that.

Also, as a side point, I'd forgotten how much more expensive PCT is compared to the actualy 'on' cycle

Cheers


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

If it's just power then the test would make ur legs bigger and stronger, so that alone would work, once a week is all that's needed, I imagine you would hold water yes but the increase in power and running the test would make it irrelevant tbh, also using an AI will keep it low although doubt would be needed at that dose, you could run EPI but it's very dry and people complain of joint problems due to this, so I imagine cycling isn't a good idea on it,

I'd personally use a low BB dose of test, you'll gain more power and endurance etc but also some weight as ur legs will get bigger, but it's also more keepable IMO as oral only cycle improvements will be short lived a few months after doing it


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

If it's just power then the test would make ur legs bigger and stronger, so that alone would work, once a week is all that's needed, I imagine you would hold water yes but the increase in power and running the test would make it irrelevant tbh, also using an AI will keep it low although doubt would be needed at that dose, you could run EPI but it's very dry and people complain of joint problems due to this, so I imagine cycling isn't a good idea on it,

I'd personally use a low BB dose of test, you'll gain more power and endurance etc but also some weight as ur legs will get bigger, but it's also more keepable IMO as oral only cycle improvements will be short lived a few months after doing it


----------



## cyclecycle (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks very much for the advice B0t13!

Would on cycle support and joint supplementation be enough to keep the joint problems at bay? and are they long term or short term problems?

Also, with it being a cutting PH (or any type of cutting AAS/PH), wouldn't you guys be hitting the cardio anyway? or would it be more a case of increased reps per set? or busy as usual?

Would a test cycle as low as that need much in the way of PCT? or would a 'standard' SERM PCT suffice?

Thanks again B0t13, much appreciated!


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

cyclecycle said:


> Well from what I understand, EPO would up red blood cell production (which Lance's boys eventually replaced with the infamous blood bags, due to new EPO tests), thus increasing endurance rather the threshold power, not to mention cause my heart to explode in my sleep haha
> 
> Would something like 250mg Test retain water and therefore increase my weight?
> 
> ...


 EPO would up RBC. If you look at the doping history of cycling you see mainly Test, next Nandrolone and some Winstrol.

Test would as @b0t13 says be for the strength and normal body functions.

Nandrolone increases RBC and strength significantly.

Winstrol gives strength and very lean gains but dries joints.

So, you're getting the right advice, only other thing to consider would be Deca looking at what the pro's use.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

EQ/win/var had me like superman on bike


----------



## thetdog666 (Jul 10, 2014)

Test and hgh only in winter. Build up your leg muscles in the gym. Start loading EPO 8 weeks out from first race until end of season. hgh and certain peptides in racing season. Dont take var or winstrol

Well from what I understand, EPO would up red blood cell production (which Lance's boys eventually replaced with the infamous blood bags, due to new EPO tests), thus increasing endurance rather the threshold power, not to mention cause my heart to explode in my sleep haha

Bollocks your VO2 will go threw the roof along with your threshold power with the right training. EPO turns you into a beast


----------



## iamsupuser1 (Jan 6, 2016)

"hgh and certain peptides"

what dosage of HGH and what peptides would you recommend for a cyclist/endurance athlete?


----------



## cyclecycle (Dec 15, 2015)

How about GW-501516? anyone tried or heard of any results?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

As stated, low dose test. Water retention is user dependent and easily dealt with. Anything else would likely hinder your performance, but ultimately give the results you are after when completed.


----------

